# Store Empty Carboys



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have 4 6.5 gallon carboys that i have cleaned and dry, right now i just have a solid bung in the top.

Should i mix up a gallon of k-meta solution and leave in the bottom of each carboy?

Or am i fine the way i have it?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 18, 2010)

Either way is fine except without the sulfite in there now youll have to sanitize it prior to use.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Either way is fine except without the sulfite in there now youll have to sanitize it prior to use.



Cool so i can add the k-meta solution in now and it will be sanitized when i use it?

Can i just spray the carboy before use with a sanitized solution when i am ready to use it?


----------



## BobF (Jul 18, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Cool so i can add the k-meta solution in now and it will be sanitized when i use it?
> 
> Can i just spray the carboy before use with a sanitized solution when i am ready to use it?


 

You don't need as much as a gallon each. A couple of inches in the bottom of each will do the job.

You could sanatize just prior to use, but that leaves the empty time as an opportunity for the nasties.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree with the above posts, just a few inches. It is the vapor's that sanitize not the liquid. When I am ready for one, I just add whats in it to another one, let it drain and you're ready to go. As long as you can smell the kmeta it is still good. Plus you have the advantage of always having some mixed up to use in your qt spray bottle and for sanitizing. Good luck and keep asking.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 18, 2010)

Should i use a solid bung? Or an airlock when i do this?


----------



## rodo (Jul 18, 2010)

I normaly use a solid one and just set it on top.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 18, 2010)

Either solid or airlock will be fone as there wont be any pressure to force the S02 out of the airlock with solution in the airlock.


----------



## LarryW (Jul 18, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree with the above posts, just a few inches. It is the vapor's that sanitize not the liquid.



I have been thinking about this statement and this makes me think I can't sanitize my spoon, hose etc with a rinse of kmet before use? If pour if over the spoon and it runs right off the vapors are not sanitizing it. 

Should I use a different sanitizer for small items?
How long should contact time be if useing kmet?

Larry


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 18, 2010)

LarryW said:


> I have been thinking about this statement and this makes me think I can't sanitize my spoon, hose etc with a rinse of kmet before use? If pour if over the spoon and it runs right off the vapors are not sanitizing it.
> 
> Should I use a different sanitizer for small items?
> How long should contact time be if useing kmet?
> ...



I use a corkidor for the hoses, spoons, corks, etc...


----------



## BobF (Jul 19, 2010)

LarryW said:


> I have been thinking about this statement and this makes me think I can't sanitize my spoon, hose etc with a rinse of kmet before use? If pour if over the spoon and it runs right off the vapors are not sanitizing it.
> 
> Should I use a different sanitizer for small items?
> How long should contact time be if useing kmet?
> ...


 
I always add citric acid to my k-meta sanatizer. Not sure about time - I spray my gadgets, wait a few seconds, then shake off the excess.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 19, 2010)

I give my carboys several good rinses after use and add a couple tablespoons of Kmeta solution to the bottom. I then put a piece of plastic wrap over the top and secure it with a rubber band. The carboys are then protected until the next use. Just dump out the Kmeta and it's ready to go. Be careful when filling the carboy, because as the liquid goes in, the Kmeta fumes come gushing out.... and they are STRONG!


----------



## Boyd (Jul 20, 2010)

I use Lon's method.

The exception is getting the gunk off the neck after elderberry. Very hot water seems to work for that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Be careful when filling the carboy, because as the liquid goes in, the Kmeta fumes come gushing out.... and they are STRONG!



This is so true and until you experiance it you'll never understand! In most cases if you're racking with a siphon hose your pretty close enough to it to get a good whiff.


----------



## NSwiner (Jul 20, 2010)

Something that is clean and dry can't grow anything therefore I give mine a good cleaning and sanitize .Make sure all the fluid is drained out well and when totally dry I put tin foil over it and put it in the basement if it's going to be awhile before I use it again .When I bring it up i give it a quick clean ,the cleaneer is always pink and doesn't change color so I know it clean , then a quick rinse with sanitizer again and away I go . Myself i don't like the idea of the chemical sanitizer sitting around like that ,I only keep a 4 liter mixed at a time .


----------



## croppy (Aug 16, 2010)

do you have to rinse after pouring out the kmeta or is it ok to just pour it out and start?

-dan-


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

croppy said:


> do you have to rinse after pouring out the kmeta or is it ok to just pour it out and start?
> 
> -dan-



Do not rinse. Just drain and use.


----------

